# How to cook sausage.



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

This is the way I cook sausage...for ‘everything’ that I make with sausage.
It only takes about 10 minutes or so.

Place sausage in fry pan, make a puncture with a sharp knife...add about 1/2” water,
( enough to cover sausage about 1/3” )

Turn up heat and simmer until all the water is evaporated, turning frequently. 

As soon as the water is all evaporated, ( it goes fast) drizzle on a little olive oil
and fry until golden brown, turning frequently...
it only takes about five or six more minutes (depending on how the heat is up on the burner.)
It comes out golden brown with the middle cooked and moist. 

I made some escarole and cannoli beans with this sausage today.

The first pic is the sausage simmering in water

The second pic is after the water evaporates...it already is browning up

The third pic is (after I add the olive oil) and it’s done frying up in the olive oil.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Escarole and sausage.

Buy a bunch of escarole and cut into 1” pieces,
In a big pot rinse thoroughly several times, as escarole tends
to be sandy.

Cook escarole in about 2 cups of water and some salt for about 
5 to 6 minutes until it’s cooked down.

In a big fry pan add the drippings from the sausage and brown 2 chopped
pieces of Garlic. Don’t over cook the garlic.

Add the escarole into the pan with the sausage...add about 2 cups of the escarole water...
simmer for a few minutes longer, then add 1 can of drained cannelloni beans
(drain the beans, but don’t rinse them) 

Add salt, pepper, couple pinches Italian seasoning.

Continue simmering for several minutes...and it’s done.

I put a bit of pasta on the bottom of the dish, then spooned the escarole,
broth and sausage on top...
the pasta is optional, without the pasta it’s more like a soup.

Serve and sprinkle generously with Italian grading cheese.
A hunk of garlic bread on the side - kudunt hort!

Chefs note...this can also be made with chicken broth, 
especially if you want it to be more like a soup.

I did two heads of escarole, going to freeze the other half that you 
see on the counter - in the zip lock bag.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Two Knots said:


> Escarole and sausage.
> 
> Buy a bunch of escarole and cut into 1” pieces,
> In a big pot rinse thoroughly several times, as escarole tends
> ...


Joann, I see you like to have adventure in your cooking, I know you are having fun, it shows in the fantastic dishes to make.

Y'all have got a lot of things up your way I have never heard of, escarole, cannelloni beans and some other things. 

Before I went in the Navy, I had never had anything that wasn't country cooking. Mostly pinto beans, butter beans, greens, taters, and country ham, bacon eggs, biscuits and cornbread, chocolate gravy, thickening gravy, and red eye gravy. We had other things but it was all country.

When I went in the Navy, I hated cheese of all kinds, pizza, olives, shrimp...well anything that wasn't country I didn't like. I sure love all those things now.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Jim, the cannelloni beans are just like navy beans...do you make
Navy bean soup? You don’t have escarole? Next time you go to
the market look by the kale and collard greens for the escarole.

We have everything in NY...our friends moved to San Diego, they 
call us and whine all the time, it’s like living in the “ back hills of Kentucky! “
No offense to those living in Kentucky!


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> Jim, the cannelloni beans are just like navy beans...do you make
> Navy bean soup? You don’t have escarole? Next time you go to
> the market look by the kale and collard greens for the escarole.
> 
> ...


Cannelloni bean are big Navy beans. Escarole? Not here, mustards, collards and kale if you're lucky. If I want radicchio I have to call the produce guy and order it then pay largely. 

Yes you have almost everything in NY and I'm mad. :biggrin2:


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

BTW this is the sausage I cook usually in a pan of water or on the grill just until hot through. Several different brands/makers made maybe 100 miles west of me toward San Antonio.










I currently have beef and vension sausage on hand.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Two Knots said:


> Jim, the cannelloni beans are just like navy beans...do you make
> Navy bean soup? You don’t have escarole? Next time you go to
> the market look by the kale and collard greens for the escarole.
> 
> ...


Are the cannelloni beans the same as white beans? I love navy bean soup that is some good eating especially with a big chunk of cornbread. No, we don't have escarole down this way, even after looking it up I don't know what it is. We have collard greens, turnip greens, kale, rape, mustard greens, spinach and a few more.

Wolley B, I don't know what radicchio is either. The back woods of Kentucky don't have anything on me. When I was a kid, we lived so far back in the sticks we had a possum for a watch dog. :biggrin2:


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

BJ, radicchio is a form of chicory purple in color, not to be confused with purple cabbage. This may help.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radicchio

Sorry for the huge pic.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

BigJim said:


> Are the cannelloni beans the same as white beans? I love navy bean soup that is some good eating especially with a big chunk of cornbread. No, we don't have escarole down this way, even after looking it up I don't know what it is. We have collard greens, turnip greens, kale, rape, mustard greens, spinach and a few more.
> 
> Wolley B, I don't know what radicchio is either. The back woods of Kentucky don't have anything on me. When I was a kid, we lived so far back in the sticks we had a possum for a watch dog. :biggrin2:



I just bought navy beans to make more navy bean soup. 
We love navy bean soup, discovered how fast it cooks up in
the pressure cooker. I put in a few pieces of bacon - - and at the 
end add about three little sliced frankfurter ‘pennies’ ...

I’m still laughing over that possum crack. :vs_laugh: We had a possum take
Up residents here...we caught him in our raccoon trap. I fed him
chicken bone scraps, and that was it! He made himself a bed in a bucket
Inside our tool cabinet. He was so cute. I named him Pogo.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Pogo...the first day that he discovered a prime piece of real estate, 
that came with meals! 

https://video.search.yahoo.com/vide...&sigb=121atqgrt&sigt=10oagn6td&sigi=12j699m7q


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Here ya go Joann.

https://www.hillbillycrackpot.com/how-to-catch-and-cook-a-possum/


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Good Grief! Cooking rabbit is as far “country” as I’ll get! :surprise:

When the head guy used to hunt rabbits with our beagle, I often
made Hafentfeffer and Kalduolphekosse...(had to look that up)

I often make Kalduolphekosse (potato balls - for you back of the hills
Kentucky guys) with left over potato’s...

As a matter of fact if I’m making mashed potatoes for a 
Roast with gravy, I made extra mashed potatoes so that
the next day, I can whip up Kalduolphekosse to have with
the leftovers. :thumbsup:


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Two Knots said:


> Good Grief! Cooking rabbit is as far “country” as I’ll get! :surprise:
> 
> When the head guy used to hunt rabbits with our beagle, I often
> made Hafentfeffer and Kalduolphekosse...(had to look that up)
> ...


I am with you on the rabbits, that is as far as I go, except for fried bull frog legs, they are about as good as it gets.

I bet you five dollars to a donut that Kalduolphekosse was what I had when I was stationed at the Brooklyn ship yards, but I am not sure. (I was on a carrier and we were there for repairs) There were people on the street in NY City who sold different things from something that looked like a Popsicle wagon. One thing I bought that I really liked was something that was kinda like fried mashed potatoes, was that Kalduolphekosse? 

NY City sure had some strange food, some I liked, some I didn't. That was one interesting town. It was really beautiful upstate NY.

As for eating possum, not this ole boy. I will not eat anything a dog won't eat. Fix possum anyway you want and see if your dog will eat it. If you had seen where I saw possums crawl out of, you wouldn't eat it for sure.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

No, they’re actually big potato balls...
Take mashed potatoes - add an egg, some fresh chopped parsley,
add some bread crumbs and flour, salt and pepper.

Must be a little dry - if not add more flour and bread crumbs.
Shape into big balls ( bigger than meatballs )

Drop balls into a big pot of boiling salted water, after a couple minutes
they rise to the top, simmer for several minutes and then remove
with a slotted spoon...let rest a couple minutes then serve with lots
of gravy.

Before you drop them all in - make a small test one cause if it’s too
moist they’ll just boil away to nothing.

The head guy likes them the next day sliced and fried in butter to
go with his eggs. 

There are recipes on the net..I just wing mine.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

That must not have been the same thing I bought in NYC, these were flat and fried, they were good and reminded me of french fried mashed potatoes if that is possible.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

Two Knots said:


> No, they’re actually big potato balls...
> Take mashed potatoes - add an egg, some fresh chopped parsley,
> add some bread crumbs and flour, salt and pepper.
> 
> ...


I looked online for recipes but all I seem to get are Pinterest pics. I did manage to get one recipe out of about 10 hits. 

Would you mind sharing how much flour / bread crumbs you use? I'm always looking for something new and this sounds pretty good. Thanks


Update: disregard the above. I found a bunch of recipes by using your spelling instead of another one.


----------

